# Hymer s700 tyre pressures



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

I checked all 6 tyre pressures on my S700g (1999) before we set off for the weekend.
I inflated them to 65psi as per the manual. The ride now feels harsh.

Does these seem like the correct pressures?


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Hymer S820 with 205/75-R16 tyres.

Recommended inflation is 72 psi front axle with max permitted load of 2100Kgs and rear ( twin tyres per wheel ) 75 psi with max permitted load od 4360 Kgs.

Personally I don't find the ride too hard, but have never tried at lower pressures. But the correct inflation does depend on tyres and load.

David


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The appropriate pressures depend upon what tyres you have and the axle weights. The attached leaflet has some useful information in it that may be of help.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the chart, some useful info there.

I have 195/70/5 15C tryres with a load index of 104/102 at 65PSI.

This is the max pressure rated at the max weight, I think?

So if I am not at max weight i can reduce the trye pressures to 60psi?


----------

